# Garcia ORRA S



## skipper123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just ordered two of the Gracia Orra S 30 spinning combos on sale with the six and a half foot rod from amazon, first one had a broke tip sent it back and the second one had a bad tip eye and was skinning the line into what looked like cotton on the line in about six cast go figure. The rod has orra wrote on it and is the first one I have bought. The reviews said the tips break easy and Im not sure about this rod. I have six Orra reels and love then all and they work great. I think the rod must be a cheepie with the orra name. Any one used these rods with good luck ? I normally use ugly sticks and wooping sticks and have never broke one go figure. Now I got two broke rods in a week.


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow, not good. I would buy them locally if possible. :lol:


----------



## skipper123 (May 7, 2017)

Update, ordered two more Garcia rods off amazon this time ordered Vendetta spinning rods, they are super lite and seem very sensitive love the way they feel. The Ugly sticks and Whooping sticks were killing my arm and elbow as wells as my female fishing buddy. She said she felt like she was casting a broom stick and compared to the Garcia rods as well as cherry wood rods and lightning rods by Berkley yep they feel like broom sticks. To bad both the new Garcia rods came in the ups truck and fed ex truck with broken tips. Sent a total of five back so far. Have tried wall mart, cabelas, academy sports and Gander mountain just before it closed and cant find any Garcia, or lightning rods for sale. Two out of three cherry woods rods now have repaired tips seems they break just by bumping the tip like a tooth pick. The only rod I have used and not broke a tip is the lightning rods by Berkley. I can see why the ugly stick don't break with the super tough bendable tip. Only problem is the weight and lack of good hook set when the tip bends.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2017)

thanks for the update.


----------



## Butthead (Jun 14, 2017)

It's fiberglass versus graphite.
Graphite is light and sensitive, but brittle.
Fiberglass is heavy and less sensitive, but very durable.

While I do prefer using my expensive rods for bass, IMHO, Berkley Lightning rods offer the best value in fishing rods today. If I was trying to be frugal, these would be my rods of choice. 
It's too bad you're not local to me because I could hook you up with one...or a few, ha-ha. 

While I am not a fan of Ugly Stiks for bass fishing, have you tried the Ugly Stik Elites? They have more graphite content than the GX2, but should still be pretty durable. 

If it helps you out, I'll message you a coupon for 20% off an in-store purchase at Dick's Sporting Goods. Only problem is that it expires TODAY!


----------

